# Yamaha YG6600DE Generator Trouble



## corinrose (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello everyone! We are in the midst of a power outage and are having trouble with our 15 year old Yamaha YG6600DE generator. Neither the electric nor pull start work. The electric start seems to make contact, but the engine won't turn over. We've tried jump starting as well, but it just won't catch. We have fuel and the battery is charged but it still won't start.

Thanks you for any help you can provide!

-Corin Rose


----------

